# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Frog Knife

## erunkiswldrnssurvival

This is a cool tool from the 1400's, Its a Frog Knife. The "Experts" say that this type of "Blade" was used for cutting Grasses. i'm not so sure soWhat do you think?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

The rock in the picture looks like a rock. There is a knife used by Farrier's for trimming horse hooves called a frog knife. But it don't look like a rock. It's a thin bladed knife that is bent at the end in a hook shape.

----------


## crashdive123

Just looks like a rock to me.

----------


## marberry

its a rock... not sharpened or shaped atall (atleast on this side)

----------


## Riverrat

sorry got to agree with all the others, looks like a rock to me.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Notice the concave lines on the upper left side of the stone. The "feet" have a sharp edge. The single tooth in the center provides a snag to help slice whatever you are cutting.

----------


## crashdive123

Sorry man, not seeing it.  Still looks like a rock to me.

----------


## Tony uk

For cutting grasses ? 

Any rock with a natural formed edge can be used for that task (within reason) so i gotta agree that its just a rock

----------


## klkak

If it looks like a rock, lays on the ground like a rock and picks up and throws like a rock. It's a rock.

I still have some pristine fossilized Terrafirmasaurus eggs for sale!

----------


## klkak

I enhanced the picture. Guess what? It still looks like a rock!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I think this tool may have been used for cutting and knapping Bones.

----------


## trax

If you're not sure if it's a rock, try throwing it at something. :Big Grin:

----------


## Riverrat

Just wondering...who are the "experts"? and now I see you are arguing with then.....

----------


## klkak

> Just wondering...who are the "experts"?


Lets see if we can figure this one out.

"Expert" is 2 words

"Ex" as in a "has been" or "used to be but ain't no more"

"Spurt" as in a "drip or drop under pressure" Kinda like a squirt.

Now I wonder how many folks that describes?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Just wondering...who are the "experts"? and now I see you are arguing with then.....


The Natural Science community,and other Archeology Interests

----------


## trax

If you just did what I suggested all of this would be so unnecessary.

----------


## tacmedic

The easiest way to identify a stone that was once used as a tool is to find a straight line on it.  Since there are no truly straight lines in nature.  I don't really see any straight lines on this rock.  I can see that it looks like it would fit comfortably in the hand, and it is the same approximate shape of several hand adzes that I have seen before.  However, I don't see any obvious signs that it has had an edge worked onto it anywhere.  Maybe the edge was ground instead of flaked, or has just worn off with time.  But I have to agree with everyone else, it merely looks like a conveniently shaped rock.

----------


## klkak

I guess if you spend enough time with a rock it could convince you that it is almost anything other than a rock and then you might take its side and defend it. I think they call it "Stockholm syndrome".

----------


## crashdive123

Now that there's funny, I don't care who you are.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

My rocks are interesting. they describe how a job was done by someone in the past,and they also had visual appeal. The Frog Knife is is good example of that.

----------


## wareagle69

is the right side of the pic the frogs head?

----------


## huntermj

I have a Bachelors degree in anthropology and not to discourage you from looking for ancient tools but its just a rock. if you want i can post pics of cutting tools from my collection so you can see how they were shaped to be tools.

----------


## crashdive123

I'd love to see the pics huntermj

----------


## RangerXanatos

Likewise...

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> is the right side of the pic the frogs head?


Yep, the right side is the head,and the left side is the tail.

----------


## klkak

He's starting to remind me of someone. Not yet sure who, but its coming to me.

----------


## wareagle69

well i guess based on the power of suggestion i can see the frog, if you asked me to look at the rock and say what i see i would not guess frog

----------


## huntermj

I will figure out the picture posting thing tomorrow evening, I'm getting ready to go to steamboat springs right now, or at least i should be getting ready to go. I will stop procreating, i will get ready to go, i must get ready to go, right after i read a couple of more threads, then i will get ready to go, i will stop writing run on sentences.

----------


## crashdive123

Procreating or procrastinating..........bit of a difference. :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

uh not really crash i always try to procrastinate while i am procreating

----------


## huntermj

Darn spell check, well both are good

----------


## crashdive123

I guess either one will keep you from making your appointments.

----------


## klkak

I don't think I've ever procrastinated when it was time to be procreating.

----------


## klkak

> I have a Bachelors degree in anthropology and not to discourage you from looking for ancient tools but its just a rock. if you want i can post pics of cutting tools from my collection so you can see how they were shaped to be tools.


I'd love to see some pic's of ancient stone tools that are actually ancient stone tools.

----------


## klkak

Huntermj, Any idea what the rock in the following thread might be?
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=4149

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

This Axe head holder and Axe Heads are "Genuine" tools

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And also this Rabbits Foot is stone,its so old that the soil that buried it turned to stone.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

It's very clear that you are passionate about your stones.  Please do not take offense if others don't share or understand.....afterall you did as "what do you think".

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I know ,and  stone is such an inportant material,The methods of survival that they teach is what I look for,thats what realy counts.The Ancient tools were adequit to perform the intended job.

----------


## klkak

> I know ,and  stone is such an _inportant_ material,The methods of survival that they teach is what I look for,thats what _realy_ counts.The Ancient tools were _adequit_ to perform the intended job.


Before you submit your post you can right click on the mouse, scroll down to "check spelling" and click on it and the computer will correct your misspelled words.

Oh, I hope that wasn't a web secret. :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

> The Ancient tools were adequit to perform the intended job.


The ancient tools were barely adequate to preform the intended job. Thats why they were continually improved and eventually discarded for other more durable materials like brass, iron and steel. About all ancient tools tell us is that the ancient people were intelligent and adaptable.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Thanks klkak,I may try to speak a little slower when I typo.What about the Axe Heads?
Neat huh?

----------


## klkak

> Thanks klkak,I may try to speak a little slower when I typo.What about the Axe Heads?
> Neat huh?


 :Confused: Huh? um..neat...um...yea neat is a good word to describe the um....er....axe heads? you have displayed in the picture. :Confused:

----------


## klkak

> Thanks klkak,I may try to speak a little slower when I typo.What about the Axe Heads?
> Neat huh?


That's a great idea. Just speak a little slower when you "typo". That should do it. ROTFLMAO!!!!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Huh? um..neat...um...yea neat is a good word to describe the um....er....axe heads? you have displayed in the picture.


I Bet those were adequet :Big Grin:  to get the job done.Though i do agree that a constant strive for advancement has always been going on, Just think the entire history of Man and only 160 0r so years of "Technology" Every tool was adequit.

----------


## klkak

A Rock Song

(to the tune of "Frere Jacques")

Rocks in my pockets,
Rocks in my pockets,
Big and small,
Big and small.
Shiny little pebbles,
Shiny little pebbles,
Found them all,
Found them all.

Singing as he crawls around on the ground looking for rocks.

----------


## rebel

I was going to show pics of my toma-toad but not now.  Too scared.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I'm still trying to figure out the answer of his experts, "_The Natural Science Community_, and other _Archeology Interests_", that check out his personal rocks and stones, do all research, the time and date testing (ALL VERY EXPENSIVE) to give him these dates he's stating? Let alone what they are!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huntermj

klkak, Without knowing the context in which it was found or where i can only give my opinion. It looks like a metate but it smaller then what i have seen in the southwest where i live. But it may have been small to be portable. In the southwest people usually just used large boulders and you can still find these metate stones in many places. will try to post pics tonight.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

The tool is 4 inches long and 2.75 inches wide and .75 inches thick its composition is Fiberous Volcanic Glass

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm not doubting the voracity of your claims, but it still looks like a rock to me.

----------


## klkak

> The tool is 4 inches long and 2.75 inches wide and .75 inches thick its composition is _Fiberous Volcanic Glass_


You should have told us it was a piece of glass in the first place. That explains everything. Now we know its not just a rock.

 :Big Grin: *It's a piece of glass!* :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

Rotflmao!!!!!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

IT is a rock, just heated up, The resulting stone is like onyx
Black and shiny

----------


## trax

Well then, it's still ok to throw it.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> The resulting stone is like onyx


OH, so it's a gemstone! Maybe you found the ring that Fred gave Wilma!

Priceless!

----------


## klkak

I picked up a heated up rock once.........only once. I let go of it faster then I grabbed it.

----------


## crashdive123

I picked up a bomerang once.  Threw it as hard as I could.  It didn't come back.  I guess it was just a stick.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> OH, so it's a gemstone! Maybe you found the ring that Fred gave Wilma!
> 
> Priceless!


That is one of the "Modern" uses for this same stone, Its very Black and will take a mirror finnish

----------


## Riverrat

So it's a shiny black rock....

----------


## klkak

I went TDY to Australia once. I bought a genuine boomerang and promptly started practicing with it. For a few days it wasn't safe to go outside. Then one day the deployment OIC took it away from me. Said we weren't authorized to carry weapons on this deployment. I tried to argue that it wasn't a weapon but kinda like a one man Frisbee. He didn't buy it so I had to give it up and find something else to do.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> So it's a shiny black rock....


No.... It's Fiberous Volcanic *Glass*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## klkak

Can someone please post a definition of "fibrous" as it applies to rocks or glass or volcanic glass or volcanic rocks.

----------


## Riverrat

So rock has gone from being a "Frog knife" , used to cut grass, to a Fibrous Volcanic Glass.....now I am truly lost, and to me it still looks like a rock.....

----------


## klkak

> So rock has gone from being a "Frog knife" , used to cut grass, to a Fibrous Volcanic Glass.....now I am truly lost, and to me it still looks like a rock.....


You left out it being used to cut and Knapp bone!

----------


## Riverrat

So this truly a rare find...a multi-tool from the 1400....wow!

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Can someone please post a definition of "fibrous" as it applies to rocks or glass or volcanic glass or volcanic rocks.


Sure, it's glass with sinews in it.  :Big Grin: 

It's called Pélé's Hair (Volcanic Glass-fibre)”

Pélé is the Hawaiian name for the goddess that presides over Kilauea, the great volcano of the Sandwich Islands. The hair is formed by the action of the wind on the jets of very fluid lava or volcanic glass, which it blows to leeward in delicate films, each weighted by a little spherical globule of the glass.

Does that help? (= glass)

----------


## Gray Wolf

> So this truly a rare find...a multi-tool from the 1400....wow!


Now that is funny...  :Wink:

----------


## trax

All this time I thought a frog knife was something that a well mannered host would be sure to set out at the table if serving frog legs. You know, like shriimp forks and dessert spoons......

----------


## klkak

> Sure, it's glass with sinews in it. 
> 
> It's called Pélé's Hair (Volcanic Glass-fibre)
> 
> Pélé is the Hawaiian name for the goddess that presides over Kilauea, the great volcano of the Sandwich Islands. The hair is formed by the action of the wind on the jets of very fluid lava or volcanic glass, which it blows to leeward in delicate films, each weighted by a little spherical globule of the glass.
> 
> Does that help? (= glass)


Thanks GW, I'm beginning to understand. I may be slow but I eventually catch on.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Sure trax, and what do the frogs say:

----------


## trax

ROTFLMAO! thanks GW, now that's funny I don't care who you are. And God bless them little pygmies down in New Guinnea.

----------


## nell67

That was hilarious GW!!!!!!!! ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!

----------


## klkak

That was a good one GW.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Its more than just a broken rock too, its been sculpted and used for a purpose. I am getting closer to understanding it better my self. Thanks alot everybody.

----------


## snakeman

It is a rock with a sharp edge and a purpose. I kida see how it could be used for something. Maybe for sharpening sticks.

----------


## huntermj

sorry, i have been having a problem uploading pictures, i only manged to get one to upload on picture album on my bio page. Its a point i found while doing a survey with the National Forest Service. But at least you can see the fine serrations on the edges. which is the same as a cutting tool used for cutting grass or skinning. If i can get it to upload i have a picture of a multi purpose cutting tool i found on the same trip.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> sorry, i have been having a problem uploading pictures, i only manged to get one to upload on picture album on my bio page. Its a point i found while doing a survey with the National Forest Service. But at least you can see the fine serrations on the edges. which is the same as a cutting tool used for cutting grass or skinning. If i can get it to upload i have a picture of a multi purpose cutting tool i found on the same trip.


I would realy like to see those,a lot of people hunt for arrow heads and spear heads,but knives and other tools are what I look for

----------


## crashdive123

Huntermj - this thread http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...p?t=196&page=2 has a few pictures of some stone work that a gentleman I know has done.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Those are nice. I see a need for that stuff, thanks Crashdive!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

So it ain't a knife a frog carries in his? OK, I give up. Where does the frog carry his knife?

----------


## chiggersngrits

i've heard volcanic glass is sharp enough to split a frog hair.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> OK, I give up. Where does the frog carry his knife?


Come on coot, the frog carry's his knife in his backpack.  :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

> Come on coot, the frog carry's his knife in his backpack.


 :Confused: I didn't know frogs carry backpacks let alone knives :Confused: 

It's amazing what you can learn on this site! :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I didn't know frogs carry backpacks let alone knives


There's a perfectly good reason you didn't know those things;
Frogs can't afford backpacks let alone knives, because of the price they have to pay for those custom down jackets to survive the Alaskan winters.  :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

Ah....OK.....That seems to make since........I think.

----------


## crashdive123

When frogs do make the....leap and buy a backpack and knife it usually ends up costing them a leg and a leg.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

A leg and a leg? I give up, quit, surrender. Ask a simple question and get a price quote.

----------


## crashdive123

Price quote.....no - here's what I meant.  Leg and a leg as in....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and of course once that happens the end result is something like.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## bulrush

I think I see Jesus in that rock.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Thank you for those frog legs,and i saw a guy split a frog with a hatchet one time but I dont think a frog could split a frog.mabe my frog knife was for spliting coconuts?

----------


## bulrush

Hey erunkis, they are giving you quite a hard time, aren't they?

I really don't think your rock is an ancient tool. I has a vague tool-like shape to it, but no indication of any man-made marks. You could, however, make it sharper and it would then be your own tool.

----------


## hard county

> Hey erunkis, they are giving you quite a hard time, aren't they?
> 
> I really don't think your rock is an ancient tool. I has a vague tool-like shape to it, but no indication of any man-made marks. You could, however, make it sharper and it would then be your own tool.


Really! Maybe a more suitable name would have been erunkischraliebrown! 
Im no expert, but to me a knife is anything that will cut anything else, I have ten knifes on the ends of my hands that I employ regularly and I'm also pretty sure the any native american would have used the tool that cut the best, that may not always have looked like a typical knife but it was no less a tool of survival. Was your rock used by native americans? Who gives a flippin' flitter! It could have been and you saw that, congrats.

----------


## klkak

It's a flitter flippin rock that vaguely looks like a frog if you squint your eyes and hold your mouth just right during a lunar eclipse on a Saturday in flitter flippin Ocala Fl. after you've licked a couple of cane toads.

----------


## AKS

Wow...what an interesting thread!  I saw a rock like that up in the mountains of Alaska a few years ago, only it was sharper, and more gray, and I think it was shale.  It didn't look any where near as much like a frog as this one though.  I left it on the mountain.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

It does have a sharp edge on it,my Frog has sharp feet. Some of the "educated" people that I have talked to about it said that it was probably used to cut Grasses.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Wow...what an interesting thread!  I saw a rock like that up in the mountains of Alaska a few years ago, only it was sharper, and more gray, and I think it was shale.  It didn't look any where near as much like a frog as this one though.  I left it on the mountain.


Thank nyou for telling me that, that helps to establish that my stone is not singular,and that others used that design as a standard tool

----------


## klkak

> Wow...what an interesting thread!  I saw a rock like that up in the mountains of Alaska a few years ago, only it was sharper, and more gray, and I think it was shale.  It didn't look any where near as much like a frog as this one though.  I left it on the mountain.


Was that before or after I bounced over it.

----------


## AKS

> It does have a sharp edge on it,my Frog has sharp feet. Some of the "educated" people that I have talked to about it said that it was probably used to cut Grasses.


I probably wouldn't have tried to use it to cut grass.  Then again, I am not that well educated.  
Must have taken all day to do the lawn with that small of a blade. :Big Grin: 
You going to shine it up or keep it stealthy?

----------


## AKS

> Was that before or after I bounced over it.


Nope, it was one of the few you missed. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klkak

> Some of the "educated" people that I have talked to about it said that it was probably used to cut Grasses.





> I think this tool may have been used for cutting and knapping Bones.


 :Confused: So what is it for. Cutting grass or cutting and knapping bones? :Confused:

----------


## crashdive123

Guys and gals......still not seeing it.  Looks like a rock.

----------


## AKS

> Guys and gals......still not seeing it.  Looks like a rock.


It is a rock!  That it is sharp and fits in the hand well is whole interesting thing.  Rocks are like clouds or art, even if one person sees the bunny or frog doesn't mean that anyone else can see it...or that it is even there. :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmmm.  Bunny.......maybe.......

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> So what is it for. Cutting grass or cutting and knapping bones?


 I have used the tool and it cuts grass poorly,,

 and scores and knapps bone realy good leading me to believe that it was intended to work bone.

----------


## AKS

> Hmmmmm.  Bunny.......maybe.......


Hey, I thought you liked rocks...with a little Captain Morgan and a splash of pineapple juice?

----------


## Nwy

coconuts, grasses, bones....who cares. I want to know who these "experts" and "educated people" are that you were talking to. 

I agree with Crash, its still just a rock to me. This thread did give me a few belly-aching laughs though. Love it.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> coconuts, grasses, bones....who cares. I want to know who these "experts" and "educated people" are that you were talking to. 
> 
> I agree with Crash, its still just a rock to me. This thread did give me a few belly-aching laughs though. Love it.


One of them was a Natural Science consultant,Cambridge University Boston.
The other lady was a peleo entamologist whom worked for the Cherokee Museum of Natural Science.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> One of them was a Natural Science consultant,Cambridge University Boston.
> The other lady was a peleo entomologist whom worked for the Cherokee Museum of Natural Science.


A Natural Science _consultant_? *for what, the museum? marketing? etc, etc*.  :Confused: 

The other lady was a peleo entomologist:
*Entomology is the scientific study of insects*, *NOT rocks*, (or glass).  :Confused:

----------


## klkak

erumkis, Give it up. You are not going to convince anyone that it is anything other then a rock. Your perseverance makes for good comedy but it is destroying your credibility.

----------


## trax

try skipping it over water, if on the last skip it doesn't sink...it isn't a rock and we can start all over

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> A Natural Science _consultant_? *for what, the museum? marketing? etc, etc*. 
> 
> The other lady was a peleo entomologist:
> *Entomology is the scientific study of insects*, *NOT rocks*, (or glass).


Thats right, a Bug Lady.She realy offered the most info on this object.  I was able to narrow down the dating with what she said. And The consultant was The official spokes person for Cambridge University at Boston.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> erumkis, Give it up. You are not going to convince anyone that it is anything other then a rock. Your perseverance makes for good comedy but it is destroying your credibility.


Thanks for the insight, if dogs look like fur , than my rock looks like a rock thank you.

----------


## klkak

> Thanks for the insight, if dogs look like fur , than my rock looks like a rock thank you.


Allow me to correct this statement.

If dogs looked like fur, then your rock would look like a knife.

However; Dogs look like dogs and your rock looks like a rock.

Can someone in the congregation give me an Amen?

----------


## crashdive123

Amen brothe....Amen!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Allow me to correct this statement.
> 
> If dogs looked like fur, then your rock would look like a knife.
> 
> However; Dogs look like dogs and your rock looks like a rock.
> 
> Can someone in the congregation give me an Amen?


Yes well said,next time mabe we shouldnt use a dog. thank you Brother bear!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Now dogs carry frog knives? Well, if everybody says so. "OK, Muttley ! Up against the wall, this is a strip search, take off that fur coat." I ain't having an Attack Trained Beagle armed sleeping by the door.

----------


## klkak

> Yes well said,next time mabe we shouldnt use a dog. thank you Brother bear!


OK, When a black rat looks like your next meal and a hole in the ground look like a way to save you from dieing of exposer, Then your rock will look like a tool. :Cool:

----------


## tacmedic

What info did the bug lady give you that helped narrow down the dates?  Was it used to smash insects too?  And what does a university spokesperson know about anthropology?  

It doesn't look anything like volcanic glass.  It looks more like a basalt.  Neither of which would have been found in any of the areas that you are talking about the "Cherocavemen" using it.  I've looking in several anthropology texts that I have access to and I have found absolutely no reference to anything called a "frog knife."  I am thinking that either someone is pulling your leg or it is a super secret conspiracy to not let us know about the existence of the frog people.

----------


## Fletcher

All rocks are rocks   when you use a rock any rock it is a tool. So rocks are rocks and rocks are tools.  The rocks that are on the ground are just rocks. The rock in your hand is a tool.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> What info did the bug lady give you that helped narrow down the dates?  Was it used to smash insects too?  And what does a university spokesperson know about anthropology?  
> 
> It doesn't look anything like volcanic glass.  It looks more like a basalt.  Neither of which would have been found in any of the areas that you are talking about the "Cherocavemen" using it.  I've looking in several anthropology texts that I have access to and I have found absolutely no reference to anything called a "frog knife."  I am thinking that either someone is pulling your leg or it is a super secret conspiracy to not let us know about the existence of the frog people.


She tried to surmise the species and geographic location . It was determined that it resembled  the common Bull frog.

----------


## klkak

> All rocks are rocks   when you use a rock any rock it is a tool. So rocks are rocks and rocks are tools.  The rocks that are on the ground are just rocks. The rock in your hand is a tool.


That is a very good point.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Thanks again klkak, I have more stuff to show you so i might need to get out my grill. Go ahead and get you one of those skewers!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey Stones Dude....I gotta ask......how many times are you going to post that same picture of your grill?

----------


## tsitenha

As many times as he want, (I can even smell it) man all I had to was a cold B-Mac

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I dont mind feeding hungry Bears and Wolves, however i will include a variety menu in the future,my friends are worth that

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

This is something that I dont show off often... A set of Iron Axes 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

They were snapped into shape, not ground or hammered, that makes them extreemly nice

----------


## Riverrat

Were they found together? If so I would say steel pole and a wedge. Picture is not real clear, but that is what it looks like to me.

----------


## klkak

I enhanced the picture and to my surprise there are two objects in it that look like they could have been tools at one time.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Were they found together? If so I would say steel pole and a wedge. Picture is not real clear, but that is what it looks like to me.


I found Both of them togather very near to where the The ADAMS Glass works was First housed in Boston Mass.

----------


## crashdive123

Any idea of their age?

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Any idea of their age?


Simular to the natural High ferrous iron, but in Boston ,my "QUESS" is 1509 manufacture date.

----------


## Riverrat

We find things like that around here often, not to bust your bubble, but they are in the range of 100-150 years old. I found a couple while doing some excavating last year. They were used to split wood, I have on of the steel poles in the basement now which I use all the time.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> We find things like that around here often, not to bust your bubble, but they are in the range of 100-150 years old. I found a couple while doing some excavating last year. They were used to split wood, I have on of the steel poles in the basement now which I use all the time.


Tools of these types are hard to date, correctly said, most are not more than a hundred years old. And also feerous materials like iron, copper,ect.. decay like wood does so the realy old ones are rare to survive long term exposure to moist acrid soils. I am trying to put togather a better picture of (the preserved Zones) where artifacts last longer than others. I am trying to understand how Native people wrere aware of places where things last.

----------


## Tony uk

> Tools of these types are hard to date, correctly said, most are not more than a hundred years old. And also feerous materials like iron, copper,ect.. decay like wood does so the realy old ones are rare to survive long term exposure to moist acrid soils. I am trying to put togather a better picture of (the preserved Zones) where artifacts last longer than others. I am trying to understand how Native people wrere aware of places where things last.


Sorry erunkiswldrnssurvival, But i just have to have a smarty a*s moment:-

Copper is a non-ferrous metal, as it does not contain any iron

 :Cool: 

Smarty moment over..........

----------


## trax

how does bronze get made?

----------


## crashdive123

tip from stool pidgeons.

----------


## trax

> tip from stool pidgeons.


see that right there is why Rick is the Minister of Science. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klkak

> how does bronze get made?


By a human mixing copper and tin together.

----------


## klkak

Ever notice how some people try to sound like they know what they are talking about before they take their foot out of their mouth and engage their brain?

*For this I created a check list.*

1. Take foot out of mouth.

2. Engage your brain.

3. Make sure you know what you are talking about. If you don't have at least some expertise on the subject stop here.

*If you have some knowledge of the topic continue.*

4. Form a complete sentence in your head before typing it.

5. Read the sentence to see if it makes sense.

6. Run the spell check feature.

7. Read it again to make sure it still makes sense.

8. Post the comment.

9. Read it again and use the edit feature if it needs correcting

----------


## Gray Wolf

AMEN my brother!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

If you don't do number 2 first you won't know how to do number 1.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't know.....seems like doing number 1 and number 2 usually happen together.  Oh wait!.....different topic.

----------


## klkak

Is this more better?

*Forum posting check list.*

1. Engage your brain.

2. Take foot out of mouth.

3. Make sure you know what you are talking about. If you don't have at least some expertise on the subject stop here.

*If you have some knowledge of the topic continue.*

4. Form a complete sentence in your head before typing it.

5. Read the sentence to see if it makes sense.

6. Run the spell check feature.

7. Read it again to make sure it still makes sense.

8. Post the comment.

9. Read it again and use the edit feature if it needs correcting

----------


## Ole WV Coot

THANKS ! Much better.

----------


## klkak

No thanks necessary. It's my pleasure to help lower your stress and blood pressure. As well as making it easier for our hillbilly brothers and sisters to understand.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Is this more better?


Yep, that's betterer!  :Big Grin:

----------


## yukon55

i have a ROCK like that in my backyard

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

It may be a good one,each tool had a standard size and range of designs just like modern tools. I would like to take a closer look at the rocks in your backyard.

----------

